#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Valve Trim Material

## hakr5

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Valve Trim Material

----------


## Rahul1127

Dear Hari,

11-13% Cr steel & ASTM A105 + Stellite are not same 11-13% Cr steel trim is SS where as ASTM A105 + Stellite  is CS , so SS is better than CS. I hope this will clear your doubt.

Regards
Rahul

----------


## ashfaqanwer

Stellite valve trim is very commonly used to resist wear as it is very hard containing chromium, cobalt, tungsten, molybdenum. Principally stellite is an alloy of cobalt and chromium in which Cr is above 25% normally.

What I think is stellite valve trim is better than 11-13% Cr material (normal F6 as hard F6 would be more harder due to nitriding) if stelliting has been done properly by the manufacturer. And I am saying this on the basis of hardness as normal Stellite 6 has a hardness of 350 HB as compared to F6 having 250 HB (without case hardening / nitriding).

You may confirm it from the supplier also regarding long term applications with stelliting on CS.

Regards,
Ashfaq Anwer
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

